

NET Binary Modification Walkthrough (2013) - luu
http://jukt-micronics.com/2013/10/30/net-binary-modification-walkthrough/

======
BuckRogers
This was really interesting, great walkthrough and to the point. Since the
crossplatform announcement from MS, I've gained a lot of interest in C#/.Net
as a result. Now it seems more of a compelling choice for a small business or
personal project than just the enterprise.

